# Changes Wheel bearing and hub assembly



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 S and i changed out the bearing and hub assembly today and I pout everything back together and went to put it into drive and the cv axle just spun inside the hub I put it in neutral and then pushed out of the drive way. Once I did that I was able to for forward and reverse just fine. I drove it around the block and when I hit the gas it would spin a sec and the catch i could drive fine.

I was wondering what i need to do to fix the issue.

I am new to Nissan.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the axle is spinning inside the hub, it sounds like you got the wrong hub! I don't know for sure, but maybe the V6 hub is bigger at the outer CV joint spindle and that's what they gave you?


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I verified that i got the one for the 2.5L altima so i don't think that is it. maybe the splines on the axle are just worn down. Does that happen. i have 160000 miles on the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen it but anything's possible. The splines are a pretty tight fit between the hub and the spindle of the outer CV joint (or, should be). Obviously, there's something wrong going on there that you'll need to take it back apart and take a look at.


----------

